# Are all G-body frames the same?



## jevonniespapi (Aug 4, 2004)

Found me a frame from a 85 regal. Will it fit my car=78 Monte???? Anyone got experience in this? 

By the way, Im lookin for some extended a arms too. 

PM me.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

I'm almost positive it will. Wait for some more confirmation though.


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

ALL G-BODY'S ARE THE SAME EXCEPT THE WAGON AND THE ELCO'S. THE SUSPENSION IS THE SAME FOR ALL G-BODY,,,,


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2005)

No, they are not ALL the same.


The 200R4 Transmission was factory installed by GM, beginning with the 1984 Model year in the MONTE CARLO SS. Some '83 Olds 442s were equipped with the 200R4 also. GM altered the common frame configuration to accommodate the longer 200R4. But, not many people lowrider 442's or Monte Carlo SS cars.




Other than that, yes all the same except wagon and elco.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2005)

that just changed were the tranny cross member was located if you look on most g-body cars you can see were there is a few differant holes for mounting the cross member


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

G body frames 81 to 87 are the same.
G body frames 78 to 80 are the same.

I try putting a 79 frame to a 85 cutllas and it waz like 4 inches difference so i had to pull out the bumper. The body mouts are all the same but where it comes out different is the the bumpers. :biggrin:


----------



## jevonniespapi (Aug 4, 2004)

so im good.............................right? yes, no?


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Oct 20 2005, 03:34 PM~4039266
> *that just changed were the tranny cross member was located if you look on most g-body cars you can see were there is a few differant holes for mounting the cross member
> *



the bracket that is WELDED to the frame is in a different location.


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

YOU ARE GOOD TO GO MAN HAVE FUN


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

78-80 the rearend is also different. but thats interchangeable


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Oct 20 2005, 11:42 AM~4038941
> *No, they are not ALL the same.
> The 200R4 Transmission was factory installed by GM, beginning with the 1984 Model year in the MONTE CARLO SS. Some '83 Olds 442s were equipped with the 200R4 also.  GM altered the common frame configuration to accommodate the longer 200R4. But, not many people lowrider 442's or Monte Carlo SS cars.
> Other than that, yes all the same except wagon and elco.
> *


turbo regals came with the 200r4 too :biggrin:


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

<<<<<<<<MY 78 HAS A FARME FROM AN 85 REGAL


----------



## jevonniespapi (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Oct 20 2005, 04:41 PM~4039723
> *78-80 the rearend is also different. but thats interchangeable
> *



You got pics where I can see the differences?

Thanks for all the advice everyone. If anyone has got pics in the differences of the rearend and crossmember, it would help.

Post up!!!!


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

we have a 78 wagon....whats different about the frame....any better/worse....i heard it was stronger?


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevonniespapi_@Oct 20 2005, 04:21 PM~4040651
> *You got pics where I can see the differences?
> 
> Thanks for all the advice everyone.  If anyone has got pics in the differences of the  rearend and crossmember, it would help.
> ...



The wheels are a little further apart i think and the rearend looks a little thicker.. the tubes going to the wheels (i forget what they are called) are a little bigger in diameter. i'll try posting pics tonight when i get a chance


----------



## jevonniespapi (Aug 4, 2004)

TTT


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Gbody, he's talking about the frame, not the suspension components.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

if you read what he typed when i quoted him he also asked what was different in the suspension also....


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Oct 21 2005, 05:42 AM~4038941
> *No, they are not ALL the same.
> The 200R4 Transmission was factory installed by GM, beginning with the 1984 Model year in the MONTE CARLO SS. Some '83 Olds 442s were equipped with the 200R4 also.  GM altered the common frame configuration to accommodate the longer 200R4. But, not many people lowrider 442's or Monte Carlo SS cars.
> Other than that, yes all the same except wagon and elco.
> *


the g-bodys have the same frame as for transmissions there is to different places to mount tranny crossmembers


----------



## jevonniespapi (Aug 4, 2004)

thanks for the advice everyone. I found a place that gonna wrap my frame. So, I dont need that 85 Regal frame. The old regal frame isnt completed anyhow. it has all the metal tacked to it, but not complete.

It was going for a steal too.


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

SO CAN ANY1 CONFIRM IF AN 82 REGAL FRAME WILL FIT A 79 MONTE CARLO?


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

i thought 79/80 was the change over year when things changed on the body more dramatically, so your in dodgy territory there 81-85 are all the same as far as i know. 

Cant you take a few measurements from your existing one and transfer them to the doner rather than relying on guestimates ??


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

What about an 81 malibu? same as a 82 4 dr regal? or early 80's regal 2dr?


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

we put an 88 monte frame under an 80 monte.


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

and an 83 grand prix frame fit an 88 cutlass.


----------



## gizmoispimpin (Oct 9, 2003)

Yup 78 -88


----------

